# I purchased my Canon EOS 7D, now I need lens. Help.



## loveDSLR (Jan 19, 2010)

x


----------



## Tighearnach (Jan 19, 2010)

I would recommend the Canon 17-55 f/2.8

Tamron do a cheaper version. Half the price. I think this would give you that range you need to discover what type of photography you like and then you could get other lenses to complement whatever direction you want to go.


----------



## Overread (Jan 19, 2010)

Do you have any interest in bugs? Butterflies - dragons - beetles - flies - etc..?

If you do I would encourage you to consider a longer focal length macro lens - the canon 100mm f2.8  might be a good option to consider since you have already looked at the idea of a 100mm lens - the tamron 90mm is also another option. 
The other factor to consider about the EFS 60mm is that its crop sensor only and that many of hte areas you are looking into photographing are often shot with fullframe camera sensors. This does not mean that you have to use a fullframe camera, but it means that you might oneday move up to a 5D or 5DM2 type camera body. Thus a lens like the efs 60mm won't be following you. 

However I won't push you in any direction - these areas are not my strong points so I will let other elaborate further in depth (though I think you will see a lot of fans of the 85mm)

Other than that for portrait, fashion, product and such work the 60mm should work very well from what I head (the 100mm is also a popular portrait lens).


----------



## inTempus (Jan 19, 2010)

Tighearnach said:


> I would recommend the Canon 17-55 f/2.8
> 
> Tamron do a cheaper version. Half the price. I think this would give you that range you need to discover what type of photography you like and then you could get other lenses to complement whatever direction you want to go.


I didn't see it in the list and thought "oops".


----------



## Big (Jan 19, 2010)

If you want a macro, I'd go with the 100mm 2.8, It's great for not scaring away things. A 60mm might be really close to the subject. Plus it's a really great lens and has a lot of good reviews. (if it's in your budget, it's about $600)


----------



## icassell (Jan 19, 2010)

Look below at my signature ... I like what I have 

My favorite all-around is my Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 and it lives on my 7D > 75% of the time.


----------



## loveDSLR (Jan 19, 2010)

x


----------



## loveDSLR (Jan 19, 2010)

x


----------



## Derrel (Jan 19, 2010)

50,55,and 60mm macro lenses are really not all that useful for many things--they force you to be really,really close to things in order to get large magnification--as close as three inches from the front of the lens. Longer macro lenses in the 90, 100, and 105mm lengths are really much more versatile.

My other choices would be the 18-135, the 55-250, and the 85mm 1.8. The 28-135 is a poor choice for a 1.6x sensor--Canon seems to be trying to fob those off on USA buyers, but not in Japan or Europe.

Although it is not a top-quality lens, if you can only buy *one* lens to get started, I guess it would have to be the 18-135.


----------



## mostly sunny (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey, I have a 7D too..

I am not help on a lens. I have no idea how to use the camera.  But I like the one that is on it..  28-135 MM- That being said. I am a girl (woman) and I find hand getting tired with this lens.  I have a few others-- but this is the main one I use.


----------



## loveDSLR (Jan 19, 2010)

x


----------



## Tulsa (Jan 19, 2010)

i have an L series 20-35mm f/2.8 I am selling, make you a good deal, its like new


----------



## Shelly1204 (Jan 20, 2010)

I had a similar post to yours about a month ago. I switched over from the Sony platform to a 7D, and I was lost with Canon lenses. 

The most useful tips people gave me that i kept in mind were, if you're thinking of possibly upgrading to a full frame sensor some time in the future, buy lenses that will be compatible. So try to stay away from the EF-S stuff. 

Also. stick to quality glass to make the most out of the 7D's pixel density. the lower end lenses will not do the 7D justice. If you can't afford L glass, you can pick some up used for some great savings. Craig's list around me always has some killer deals. Just make sure you bring your body to check for dust, scratches, motor issues, etc. If you're not sure what you're looking for, most camera stores offer used lenses that they've thoroughly checked out.

I ultimately went with a 17-40mm f/4L, 50mm 1.4, the kit lens 18-135mm only because it was so cheap. It just sits in my bag though. In the spring I'll pick up a 70-200 f/2.8L and a 100mm f/2.8 macro. Happy with all choices.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 20, 2010)

You have bought a quality body and don't know what you need, you have a very small budget for lenses but had a big budget for body, if you had a Farrari would you put remound tyres on it ?


----------



## soze (Jan 20, 2010)

Find a used EF-S 10-22mm IS USM or get the EF-S 17-55mm F2.8


----------



## syphlix (Jan 20, 2010)

i would just get a 50mm 1.4 and be done w/ it

gives you speed and you can use it for a lot of stuff


----------



## pbisfun (Jan 20, 2010)

loveDSLR said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Macro Lens
> ...


 
I have the 55-250 I get good resolution shots but the slow aperture really hurts if you want to us it for action and it does have problems focusing some times. I tried out a used 70-200mm f/2.8 none is very fast focusing and it easer to get fast shutter speeds because of the 2.8 aperture. I all so think the resolution is a little better but can&#8217;t really tell unless you put the pictures side by side. If it was me I would buy one lens for now and get a really good L lens. you can get them about half priced used on eBay just make sure they have a good pic of the lens and the seller has all good feed back. If you have money left over you may want to go for the 18-135

the 55-250 does a decent job on macro shots when I get home I will post a few of mine I took with the 50-250


----------



## loveDSLR (Jan 20, 2010)

x


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jan 20, 2010)

my one piece of advice is to buy a used lens.  You can find really great ones all over the web.  Why buy new and lose the money.


----------



## soze (Jan 20, 2010)

^^^   I bought my 17-85mm and 10-22mm used.  They work great and saved me a lot of money.


----------



## loveDSLR (Jan 21, 2010)

x


----------



## AliasPros (Jan 21, 2010)

The nifty 50 1.8mm is always a steal at under 100 bucks so that's a no brainier but for a walk around make sure you remember when buying most USM lenses they are made for a full frame camera not cropped like the 7D (7D is a cropped sensor if I am not mistaken) so your lens will appear tighter then what it would on a full frame camera like a 5D, 1D or a 35mm film camera, this is important to consider when buying for an APS-C sensor camera.

ALIAS


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jan 21, 2010)

AliasPros said:


> The nifty 50 1.8mm is always a steal at under 100 bucks so that's a no brainier but for a walk around make sure you remember when buying most USM lenses they are made for a full frame camera not cropped like the 7D (7D is a cropped sensor if I am not mistaken) so your lens will appear tighter then what it would on a full frame camera like a 5D, 1D or a 35mm film camera, this is important to consider when buying for an APS-C sensor camera.
> 
> ALIAS



all of the lenses are marked that way.   Even the EF-S lenses require the conversion factor if you want to compare what it would look like through a full frame camera.


----------



## iolair (Jan 21, 2010)

You've got a great body ... camera body anyway... don't waste it with mediocre lenses.
I'd seriously advise you only go for two lenses and double your budget for each lens.  It may mean you're not brilliantly equipped for every kind of photography, but it will take time to learn how to get the best out of each lens anyway ... anything else you need can wait for the future.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 21, 2010)

AliasPros said:


> The nifty 50 1.8mm is always a steal at under 100 bucks so that's a no brainier but for a walk around make sure you remember when buying most USM lenses they are made for a full frame camera not cropped like the 7D (7D is a cropped sensor if I am not mistaken) so your lens will appear tighter then what it would on a full frame camera like a 5D, 1D or a 35mm film camera, this is important to consider when buying for an APS-C sensor camera.
> 
> ALIAS


 
1D is not full frame 1DS is


----------



## loveDSLR (Jan 21, 2010)

x


----------



## loveDSLR (Jan 21, 2010)

x


----------



## chip (Jan 22, 2010)

*This is the very best stay on lens for a crop frame Canon DSLR: Canon EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 USM IS Image Stabilized Autofocus Zoom Lens.
*

3560B002 Canon EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 USM IS Image Stabilized Autofocus Zoom Lens for EOS - U.S.A. Warranty


----------



## Overread (Jan 22, 2010)

loveDSLR said:


> Basically you have to decide what is best for your needs



Probably the best advice you got there - however deciding without much experince under your belt is not an easy thing; especailly as you have rather a wide idea of where you want to start from. 
I would say go for your 1st choice in standard lens :
1st choice : EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS

It might not have the wide apertures that options like the 85mm f1.8 and 50mm f1.8 or 1.4; but it will give you a good range of focal lengths and a chance to get used to them. From there you can start to develop your shooting skills - get some proper real world understanding of the apertures, focal lengths as well as how you generally find yourself shooting and what subjects you end up gravitating toward.

From there you can start to build up a better idea of what lenses you want as well as what level you want them to be (price).


----------



## gsgary (Jan 22, 2010)

You say you want to do fashion,portrait, architecture and landscape the lens i would recommend is the 50mmF1.4, fast for fashion, just wide enough for landscape, perfect for portraiture, will just manage architecture if you need to zoom walk forwards or backwards


----------



## icassell (Jan 22, 2010)

chip said:


> *This is the very best stay on lens for a crop frame Canon DSLR: Canon EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 USM IS Image Stabilized Autofocus Zoom Lens.
> *
> 
> 3560B002 Canon EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 USM IS Image Stabilized Autofocus Zoom Lens for EOS - U.S.A. Warranty



Well, I happen to prefer having an f/2.8, but that one is supposed to be a good lens too.  The 7D does so well at high ISO, it makes sense.


----------



## loveDSLR (Jan 23, 2010)

x


----------



## loveDSLR (Jan 25, 2010)

x


----------



## AliasPros (Jan 25, 2010)

loveDSLR said:


> Update: I returned the camera body (7D) back and re-ordered the camera online because I found a better deal that comes with the EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM lens--saving me money to buy a second lens! So I've got the EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM lens in the bag, which other lens do you recommend?
> 
> EF 50mm f/2.5 Compact Macro
> EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro USM
> ...




Nice I like that lens! I have it myself, great walk around lens. I would go for a wide aperture next like a 35mm or 50mm in a 1.8 or 1.4 etc...


----------



## loveDSLR (Jan 25, 2010)

x


----------



## loveDSLR (Jan 31, 2010)

x


----------



## DemonAstroth (Jan 31, 2010)

A lot of people will tell you to stay away from EF-S, that some zoom lenses are only good on full bodies (the 28 or 24- 105 135, etc).

But seriously, unless you are planning to go full frame (which I doubt considering you JUST bought your camera), you shouldn't worry too much about it.  Lenses hold their value well and you wouldn't lose too much if you had to sell in case.

I also remember that 3 or 4 years ago people kept saying that Canon was going to abandon the EF-S mount and we were all going to be using full frame in just a couple of years.  Well, it's been a lot longer, and as evinced by your new 7D, crop sensor still has a lot of life left.

With that said, I think the 60mm 2.8 is great for light macro work and it is VERY sharp.  I'm happy with it.  I used to have a 50 1.4, and while great in low light, the ability for macro with the 60mm sort of makes up for it.  The focal length for it is also very nice for portraits, and at 2.8 you should have nice bokeh.  (unfortunately vignetting IS quite noticeable at 2.8 though)

Anyway, the 28-135 I still use a lot, and eventually I will move up to a 24-105 f/4.  It is not very wide on the crop body, but it is still quite usable, and if I need wider I just pop the 10-22.   For a starter lens I certainly recommend it.  Stopped down and with the IS it's given me pretty great results.  It's just not on par with the L class.


----------



## kami (Jan 31, 2010)

loveDSLR said:


> I'm looking to get an all-around lens that's going to be practical and good
> 
> Macro Lens
> 1st choice : EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro USM
> ...


 
Are you thinking of getting 1 lens for each category? Or just 1 lens to be your "all around" lens?

Your post is a bit misleading, you say you want an all around lens. If you did your extensive research, your only all around lens would be the standard zoom lenses you mentioned above. However you give out probable choices of macro lenses as well as telephoto lenses which would not fit into an all around use. 

If I were in your shoes, I'd get a lense in the 17-55 f2.8 range. That would most certainly fit your needs for a beginner.


----------



## loveDSLR (Jan 31, 2010)

x


----------



## loveDSLR (Jan 31, 2010)

x


----------



## nikoliB (Jan 31, 2010)

i got the EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM for my 7D, you should invest on your lens and try to get the best lens you can afford, you got a nice dslr body.


----------



## loveDSLR (Feb 3, 2010)

nikoliB said:


> i got the EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM for my 7D, you should invest on your lens and try to get the best lens you can afford, you got a nice dslr body.



That's probably gonna be my next lens if I don't get a macro.


----------



## Canosonic (Feb 3, 2010)

loveDSLR said:


> my line of interest is fashion, landscape, architecture, portrait photography--and everything in between--but I don't want the lens to limit me.



That's like everything. It's like asking for a warm vegi salad with slices of meet with a ball of sardine ice-cream covered with chocolate sprinkles in beer sauce with flaming tobacco and orange flesh.
That's what a superzoom is.
And like the taste of this pile of crap, is the quality of a superzoom pic.
If that mix would have been delicious, then the world would come to an end.
5-1200mm f/1.0 IS USM Tilt and shift Fisheye, 5:1 macro diffractive optics? 100$ and fits your pocket?
That's a dream.

SO... Anyway: go for a 70-200 f/2.8 and a 17-50 f/2.8.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 3, 2010)

Seriously? You bought a Canon 28-135 with a pokey f/3.5 to f/5.6 maximum aperture for a 1.6x ultra-high density sensored 7D??? An old, film-era, pre-digital lens on Canon's newest, state of the art digital slr body....hmmm....one of the primary criteria was "practical and good."

The "practical part" went right out the window with the 28mm bottom end.


----------



## icassell (Feb 3, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Seriously? You bought a Canon 28-135 with a pokey f/3.5 to f/5.6 maximum aperture for a 1.6x ultra-high density sensored 7D??? An old, film-era, pre-digital lens on Canon's newest, state of the art digital slr body....hmmm....one of the primary criteria was "practical and good."
> 
> The "practical part" went right out the window with the 28mm bottom end.



For some reason, this is the 'kit lens' being sold by Canon with the 7D in the US. That's why I didn't buy the kit when I got my 7D.  In other countries, the kit lens with the 7D is the new 18-135.


----------



## loveDSLR (Feb 4, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Seriously? You bought a Canon 28-135 with a pokey f/3.5 to f/5.6 maximum aperture for a 1.6x ultra-high density sensored 7D??? An old, film-era, pre-digital lens on Canon's newest, state of the art digital slr body....hmmm....one of the primary criteria was "practical and good."
> 
> The "practical part" went right out the window with the 28mm bottom end.



Um, some of us can't afford better lens at the moment. And plus, it was the best deal I could find for my budget. The EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS turned out to be more expensive.

Also, instead of getting seemingly annoyed at "my decision," I'd rather you have actually suggested what I should get or should have gotten, like the original thread had asked.

Thank you.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 4, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Seriously? You bought a Canon 28-135 with a pokey f/3.5 to f/5.6 maximum aperture for a 1.6x ultra-high density sensored 7D??? An old, film-era, pre-digital lens on Canon's newest, state of the art digital slr body....hmmm....one of the primary criteria was "practical and good."
> 
> The "practical part" went right out the window with the 28mm bottom end.


 
:er:


----------



## wiredhernandez (Feb 5, 2010)

His point is that you will likely not find the lens wide enough at 28mm... You will find yourself stepping back quite a bit... The kit lens isnt so bad just not that wide... I think alot of people go with the tokina/tamron route for good quality at a reasonable price. Might take a look at these... (not macro .. good general use..) I have owned different lenses from both manufacturers and seem like the quality..

AF016M700 Tamron SP AF 17-50mm f/2.8 XR DI-II LD Aspherical (IF) Standard Zoom Lens for the Maxxum & Sony Alpha Mount, 6 Year USA Warranty
ATX165PRODXC Tokina 16mm - 50mm F/2.8 Pro DX Autofocus Zoom Lens for Canon EOS Digital SLR Cameras
AFB005NII700 Tamron SP AF 17-50mm f/2.8 XR DI-II VC (Vibration Compensation) LD Aspherical (IF) Zoom Lens for Nikon Digital DSLR's, 6 Year USA Warranty


----------



## loveDSLR (Feb 6, 2010)

x


----------



## loveDSLR (Feb 6, 2010)

x


----------



## sanjeed1407 (Apr 12, 2010)

Firstly, Canon EOS 7D is a camera for advanced amateur, it's called prosumer DSLR.  Beginners are better off buying entry level models like EOS 450D/Rebel XSi, 500D/Rebel T1i or 550D/Rebel T2i.  7D is pretty advanced and pricier than all these models.  Therefore, lot of reading and practicing will be necessary to master this equipment.

On lenses.  All Canon EF and EFs lenses are accepted by 7D.  Which glasses the user should buy depends largely on the type of photography he/she is after.  For example, portraiture needs one kind of lens while landscape needs another.  So, if one can specify his/her needs, recommendations become easier.


----------

